# How to turn wax white



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

I make candles myself Sasquatch. I take all my wax and put it in a pouring pot with some water. Bring it to a soft boil (just enuff to melt all the wax) and pour it through T-shirt material. This takes out all the "junk" in the wax. The more times u do it, the lighter the wax gets. However, I've never bothered with trying to get it white.


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

By the way Sas, after u filter the wax through the T-shirt material, while it is still warm, ball it up, and it makes an excellent fire starter. If you have a fireplace or just need help with starting fires to burn old wood in the yard, it works great.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a couple videos showing bleaching wax white using the sun in a solar melter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k23b-wMfYus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEwEt4mwKeY


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Pour very clean filtered wax into very thin sheets, 1/2" or so, and leave them in the sun. Turn them over a few days so every surface is exposed to the sun. The UV rays of the sun will bleach the wax to a very pale ivory color. 
Sheri


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

If Mom wants pure white wax with no smell, then give her some paraffin wax and take your precious beeswax back. The whole point of beeswax is to appreciate it for what it IS and not try to make it into something else.

Just my opinon. 

Having said that - I can verify that leaving it out in the sun does bleach it lighter (not pure wite though). The problem I have here in FL is that it just melts all over the place and makes a big mess. I can leave it out in the cooler months of winter and it will bleach it whiter, but then it loses it's wonderful smell too. I don't like that, so I don't do it anymore.


----------

